# 50 lbs co2 tanks



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

hi all

anyone using a 50lbs co2 tank on their planted aquariums

would it be hard to fill those or would it needed to be taken somewhere like air liquide

also how long does it last for you

thx

Ray

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't see why you couldn't use one that big if you had space to store it. It's like over 4 feet tall. You probably would do a swap for a filled one at a welding place or other commercial gas place.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

My cousin owns Metaltropolis in Maple Ridge. Pretty sure you could get one that big from them. As Tony mentioned, they would switch the bottle each fill with a new one and most likely charge a monthly fee for the rental of the bottle. Im not 100% sure on how it all works. Give them a call and ask.

Metaltropolis Supplies Ltd. - STEEL | ALUMINUM | GASES | WELDING SUPPLIES

TEL : 604-460-0602


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

sorry auto correct I can't even make sense.of what I typed

thx for the info just inquiring and researching for now

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

It's the weight that stop me from getting one of these. Have you thought about 35lbs? Not a bad size, it looks like the 15lbs but taller.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

oh honestly I didn't know there were 35lbs

let me investigate 
thx bien!


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

i doubt i can move a 50lbs one


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> My cousin owns Metaltropolis in Maple Ridge. Pretty sure you could get one that big from them. As Tony mentioned, they would switch the bottle each fill with a new one and most likely charge a monthly fee for the rental of the bottle. Im not 100% sure on how it all works. Give them a call and ask.
> 
> Metaltropolis Supplies Ltd. - STEEL | ALUMINUM | GASES | WELDING SUPPLIES
> 
> TEL : 604-460-0602


thx for the info jbyoung!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd be worried about transporting that size of a filled CO2 canister in anything but an upright position and ratchet strapped to the side of the box outside of the cab, if I had to transport it for any distance. I'm pretty sure it's illegal to transport something of that size horizontally unstrapped. If you had a pickup truck I'd say go for it. If not, I'd keep it to the 20 lb tanks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

rwong2k10 said:


> i doubt i can move a 50lbs one


You probably can, but it would be a bit of work. Probably 75 - 80 lbs filled I would think?


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

great information 2xwheels


just wondering about the possibilities

I've already ordered my 20lbs so they shouldn't be ready for pick up on sat


Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------

